# Zoey's Vet Appt



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I went to the vet with a list.....So I will share all the great and not great info I received. Zoey has been very lethargic and not eating or drinking for 24 hours. Last Sunday my DH put Rid Moss on the lawn and Monday when he got home from work he took her out to poo. I noticed her licking her paws after wards so I gave her a bath right away..Please Please Please be very careful of this this time of year. Thankfully that was not the cause of her illness, I think I cought her in time and bathed her. 
She has a tooth (her cainine) that pokes out almost sideways. It has caused a ulcer in her mouth, poor thing. She was runnning a pretty high fever although her temp registered normal the vet said she could tell and she felt very hot to me as well. Her glands were swollen as well. She was given a antibiotic shot (Convenia) that lasts 7-10 days. Also some canned AD food and was told to mix it with low sodium beef broth or low sodium chicken broth. I was also given a syringe to give plain pedialyte (no flavor) or broth. She should start feeling better in 24 hours from the antibiotic. She is scheduled for surgery next Thursday to have it extracted. I had a total body function blood panel ran today to make sure she is upto to the surgery. The vet said it shouldn't be a problem as she has been through pretty major surgery before with her pyometra and endometritis. Total cost for todays visit $191.23....Est surgery cost $764.32. That includes and abdominal ultrasound that I want because Zoey leaks a few drops of pee after she pees. It is NOT incontience, but just a few drops only after she pees. It may be from scar tissue or a flap of skin left over from her past surgery holding some urine that drops out after. I just want to know the cause of this. 
Could the ulcer have been prevented???? I knew there was a problem in the past but the vet said don't have it taken out unles it becomes a problem. So now it is a problem. She will also have a cleaning and polish done at the same time. If I were to let it go the infection could spread and eventually get into her organs and be fatal or cause a fistula into her sinus passage.
I also had concerned about LP, as sometimes Zoey looks bowlegged to me. She never runs on 3 legs nor has she ever seemed to have a problem. The Vet thought there might be a low grade in one leg but took her over the specialist and he said he could not find any problem...Wheeeew. She did suggest I start her on Cosequin for dogs or I could just go to Costco and get Cosemin (it's the same thing but for humans and they keep it behind the counter. She said to break open the capsule and give 1/4 of the capsule a day sprinkled over her food. So I got that as well. It was $59.99 at Costco but right now it is $12.00 off. She reccomends it very highly.
Sorry for the book, but I wanted to share all my info with you all. Keep little Zoey in your prayers for next Thursday. I will get her lab results back tomorrow. Hopefully they will be OK.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, poor little girl, hope she is better soon.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww Poor little Zoey  She's got a lot going on. I pray all goes well next Thursday and her blood panel is normal.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!! You're such a good mommy!! Poor baby! I'll be thinking about her & praying for. She looks strong & healthy & will pull through with flying colors. Is that Cosemin for any dog with LP. Midgie hurt one of her back legs when she was a pup & sometimes carries it when she coming in from pottying. I wonder if it would help incase she's in any pain or keep the leg from getting worse?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yes it is for any dogs and she said not only for LP but for the back and joint problems as well.



woodard2009 said:


> Aw!! You're such a good mommy!! Poor baby! I'll be thinking about her & praying for. She looks strong & healthy & will pull through with flying colors. Is that Cosemin for any dog with LP. Midgie hurt one of her back legs when she was a pup & sometimes carries it when she coming in from pottying. I wonder if it would help incase she's in any pain or keep the leg from getting worse?


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

I'm glad she's okay...keep everyone posted. Poor thing!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good vet visit. Glad her knees are normal. I think the supplements are a great idea. That's a relief. I think the tooth extraction and cleaning is the right thing to do as well. I'm glad they took a blood panel. Sounds like your vet is conscientious and on the ball! 

OMG, that picture of her in her new bag is just TOO CUTE!!!


----------

